# 23 Field Ambulance Contact



## Marauder (17 Aug 2009)

I have tried searching for this on both the boards here and on Google, and either it is not out there, or my search-fu is getting atrophied.

I am looking for a POC with 23 Field Amb in Hamilton regarding joining 23 as a Nursing Officer or HCA Officer via OT from R031 CPL with a 31 CBG infantry unit.

I would try to contact the Hamilton CFRC, but their hours of work are my hours of work, and of late I can barely get time to wolf down lunch most days, let alone make a personal call, in which I get bounced around to four different people, all of whom think the other fella might know that, just let me transfer you. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Aug 2009)

Try this:

650 Catharine St N Bldg 1, Hamilton, ON, Canada 

Phone: (905) 972-6754 

Also Does Business As:Government Of Canada; Government Of Canada; 23 Field Ambulance

EDITED TO ADD:

Or you can phone 905 972 4000 and ask for 23 Fd Amb


----------



## gQeline (7 Aug 2010)

Hello, I was also contacting 23 Field Ambulance in Hamilton to ask questions for applying to be a Medical Technician reserve. I called today around 1:30 PM but I found that no one was answering.
Would you please be able to tell me their hours of operaion so I would be able to call them during those times?

THANKS SO MUCH! hopefully you have found answers to your questions as well.


----------



## cn (7 Aug 2010)

gQeline said:
			
		

> Hello, I was also contacting 23 Field Ambulance in Hamilton to ask questions for applying to be a Medical Technician reserve. I called today around 1:30 PM but I found that no one was answering.
> Would you please be able to tell me their hours of operaion so I would be able to call them during those times?
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH! hopefully you have found answers to your questions as well.



Like most other gov't offices they are closed on weekends.  

Try here: http://forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruitmentcentre-110

When I searched for the Hamiltion CFRC, it says hours are Monday through Friday, 8:30am - 4:30pm.


----------

